# Red Dagger Kingpin 6.1 - Royal Gorge



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

I just wanted to make everyone aware that there is a Red Dagger Kingpin under the wall at Wallslammer on the Arkansas. Thankfully, the owner is out safe! Their name and number are in the boat if found. I have contacted AHRA. We are currently working on getting a raft in order to retrieve it safely. Due to it's location under the wall there was no safe way to retrieve it last night. It is floating under the wall, so it could release on it's own if flows drop.

The lesson: Stay AWAY from that wall!!! I know that is an obvious statement, but please don't forget it. I've been paddling the Gorge for over twelve years now and hope I never see again what I saw last night. I was paddling behind my friend when they were typewritered into the wall one second and under the wall totally gone the next... I saw nothing, but I heard the boat banging on the rocks, then nothing, then finally I saw a frantic swimmer. I think the whole thing was over in 15 - 20 seconds. It sure felt like eternity as I bounced around in the eddy on river left helpless.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey, Ran the Gorge earlier this evening. Kept my eyes peeled for your boat with no avail. Best of luck.


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for looking! After watching it in the mini cave on Tuesday, my gut tells me it won't be visible again until the water gets down to 1,000 or less.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Its close to around 1000 now, we're running to tomorrow and will keep an eye out too. 
Thanks for the heads up on the wall. I have never ran it before and its common sense I'm sure but its good to hear what can happen if ones not paying attention. 

Is it an easy scout? Is there a good visible line at flows of 1000?
Glad your buddy got out okay!


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

That sucks, I spent about a minute in there on a full moon float. It gets worse around 800ish.


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

Fallingup- I have never scouted Wall Slammer, but I think it can be done from the big eddy on river right. Your landmarks are the Royal Gorge Bridge directly above you and the viewing platform they built at river level on river left. Both are at the end of The Narrows. Wall Slammer is the next drop below the platform on river left (big eddy on river right). Some call the platform area the Fishbowl because you feel like you are the fish in the bowl being watched by all the tourists. The flow will take you towards river right and the wall. The key is to have left boat angle and aggressively boof or punch the few holes keeping as far from the wall as possible (about 15') without going too far left and getting hung up in the mank.

The lost boat was last seen about 15 - 20' below the typewriter hole. There is a triangle shaped hole at the base of the cliff and the boat was in this hole/cave area. Only about 18" of the stern was visible. The boat was floating in there and you could hear it banging around. The flow was at 1,000 and rising late Tuesday night. The boat would occasionally start to come out and then the current would push it back into the cave. Let me know what you see. Assuming it isn't found, I think we will go back late today or tomorrow.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

BD,
Boat has been found. Check your PMs.
DC


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------

